# Pest proofing my garage / workshop



## Hornet99 (29 Sep 2021)

My detached double garage is plagued by mice. I usually trap circa two dozen every year no problems. I found one in a box just this past weekend. They're entering via the gap [approx 1"] under the "up and over" garage doors and the concrete floor.

What is the best way to seal this gap and stop them coming in? I want to retain the use of the opening so as to move tools and large stuff in and out. Has anyone experienced a simialr situation? How did you resolve the issue?

I was thinking of securing a piece of conveyor belt to the bottom of the door? Thoughts?


----------



## robgul (29 Sep 2021)

First - what is attracting them? - is there food of any sort?

Second - remember that mice can get through a hole not much bigger in diameter than a pencil . . . as I understand it they take a run at it and their bodies "compress" as they go through.


----------



## Doug B (29 Sep 2021)

A tight fitting threshold of some description that the door can shut onto should solve the problem


----------



## deema (29 Sep 2021)

At this time of year mice are looking to nest for winter. You don’t need a food source to attract the just a dry and warmer environment than the outside. I live in the countryside and just accept that at harvest, spring (when there is a cold snap) and the onset of autumn that mice are going to get in. They climb 10’ to get over the door at my workshop. Lots of traps is the only answer I’ve ever found to be effective.


----------



## Argus (29 Sep 2021)

I live in the country and mice of all descriptions and rats are a constant fact of life here, as almost everywhere else.... it's just that most people don't see or hear them.

If you have mice, the rats won't be far away.

Perhaps a two-pronged approach.

First, but not for everyone, is a decent cat. Not all cats go for mice..... get a good one and he'll get the rats as well. Now, I can offer a rental agreement on my boy..... he has a split personality and changes out of his alter-ego the other side of the cat-flap. He's very reasonable and a complete expert. He even turned up with a living stoat once.

But seriously, and second, (this works best) is to invest in a so-called 'humane trap'. Conventional mouse-traps are fine but they are a one-shot pistol and mangled mouse-brain can be very messy to clean up.

A well loaded box-trap or two can accommodate more than one each, if you have the right incentives - i.e., bait. Position the trap where the mice tend to go and arrange the opening in line with a wall or what may be a run

Bait? Forget cheese. Waste of time and cheese.

Mice (and most other creatures) prefer sugar. Oddly enough, crumbled Chocolate digestives can be irresistible to most rodents.
After you've caught them it's up to you what happens next.

good luck


----------



## Fidget (29 Sep 2021)

Humane trap?



Could be fun to build


----------



## Spectric (29 Sep 2021)

You need some cats, they will soon chump through them.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (29 Sep 2021)

Spectric said:


> You need some cats, they will soon chump through them.


I have more cats than I know about (5 to 15 depending on time of year and neighbours and owls), and still have mice and rats. If you need a trap, Mousetrap Monday should have something for you:

Here's a good example:


----------



## Sachakins (29 Sep 2021)

Maybe take a different approach to trapping or cat catchers!

If you've got space far away from garage, place a habitat they prefer, if you've got annoying neighbours, place it there with food


----------



## Hornet99 (29 Sep 2021)

There's a huge amount of cats on this estate and not being a cat lover..... and given the amount of cats, there should be a class action citing the trades description act against the feline slackers out there. 

I'll look into a block when the door is in the shut position. Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## rob1693 (29 Sep 2021)

I have a cat that brings in live mice has presents and releases them in my bed often in the wee hours great fun lol


----------



## tulogngham (30 Sep 2021)

I have 4 traps in my garage and EVERYTIME I pop in, I check them and usually on or two of the traps have something.. 
I use raw peanuts meant for birds. 
Last time I got one still with a peanut in it's mouth ! Made me smile.
Ive used these. Easy to use / clean etc..


----------



## ColinH2O (30 Sep 2021)

I find a 12 bore quite effective on the rodents but you see the state of my cupboard doors!


----------



## Stevekane (30 Sep 2021)

As has been said, if they are about they can get through the smallest of holes, the picture below is the one I found inside my shed consumer unit, he had squeezed in through the entry for the supply cables but I guess couldn't turn round without touching the terminals!
Somone said about rats not being far behind the mice, intrestingly we found that the rather cute mice we had in the woodpile disapeared when the rats turned up,,,now the rats are gone the mouse is back!


----------



## mikej460 (30 Sep 2021)

You will be trapping them until you die, the best solution is to keep them out using something like this?

Stormguard Garage Threshold Seal Black 2.5m | Seals & Draught Excluders | Screwfix.com


----------



## Hornet99 (30 Sep 2021)

Now were cooking. I'll check the gap but I think it bigger than 15mm


----------



## mikej460 (30 Sep 2021)

There are many on the market. This is apparently at least 25mm high
Heavy Duty Garage Door Floor Threshold Weather Seal Rubber Draught Rain Excluder (7ft) : Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## Hornet99 (30 Sep 2021)

Thankyou I'll measure up and order.


----------



## Craig22 (1 Oct 2021)

My up and over has a brush seal at the bottom, and rubber seals up either side. It was that way when we moved into the house new around 30 years ago. Never had a mouse or rat problem in there as a result.

We did have a rat problem at one point under the shed. Bought a rat trap - like a mousetrap but much bigger. Set it, piece of chocolate as bait. Next morning, trap tripped, chocolate gone, no rat. That happened several days on the trot. I eventually bent the mechanism so that if you sneezed it would snap closed. Chocolate on the prong. Next morning, chocolate gone, trap tripped - no rat! I had no idea that rats were tool users, and were using a stick to trip the trap so they could get at the bait.

The guy next door put down a humane trap. All he caught was a hedgehog.

Now our cat, Cleo, then got on their case, and worked her way through five rats. Would come in with tail high, looking a bit battered (rats fight back), and outside there was a half eaten rat. Very recently deceased at age 18 1/2. She was a terror for rodents of any kind - used to bring them in alive in order to teach the higher primate how to dispatch a mouse.


----------



## Hornet99 (1 Oct 2021)

trapping mice is easy but I dont want to be trapping them for the rest of my days. The only solution is to keep them out.

And probably being a mouse in a former life, I hate cats.


----------



## Craig22 (1 Oct 2021)

Cats are a marmite thing. You either love them or hate them!


----------



## mikej460 (1 Oct 2021)

Some of us have no choice, we have 7 Maine Coons (my wife shows and breeds them) but only one geriatric cat is allowed out, the rest live in the house and have a big outside run where they catch the odd screw or frog. The old one was once a prolific mouser though, I used to collect up to 10 field voles a day from our patio . She seldom goes out now and mice have got into an outbuilding and started chewing up stuff so I'm having a clear-out before I put a new concrete floor and door on it.


----------



## Stigmorgan (1 Oct 2021)

We had mice get into the house and raid the dogfood cupboard, cost us a small fortune in dog food, they were getting in through the concrete floor at the point where the water pipes for the old tank and boiler penetrate the floor, poured some wet cement into the hole and bought a device that plugs in and emits a high frequency sound to deter them, was feeling pretty good about beating the little pippers but now we have rats living in the cavity walls of the house because of a large hole in the outside wall where the plastic water pipe comes in, the workmen that installed it didn't seal the hole 3 years ago when they put the new supply in and I only discovered it after rearranging the garden and moving a storage box that was infront of it.





Luckily being in a school house I just had to call the schools pest control company who came out and laid down some baited boxes. I'll leave it a few days to make sure the poison takes effect then block up the hole.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (1 Oct 2021)

Argus said:


> I live in the country and mice of all descriptions and rats are a constant fact of life here, as almost everywhere else.... it's just that most people don't see or hear them.
> 
> If you have mice, the rats won't be far away.
> 
> ...


I find peanut butter works really well as bait. I once caught three mice in the same trap simultaneously, and also have seen one mouse eat through the head of a dead playmate already in the trap to get at the peanut butter!


----------



## Sachakins (1 Oct 2021)

Don't suppose you can get a shotgun licence or some weapons grade plutonium ☢☣


----------



## TomGW (2 Oct 2021)

With a normal up-and-over door, the bottom of the door moves inwards to it’s closed position. This means that it can close against a threshold which is slightly higher and behind (inside) the door. 
you could resolve the gap problem by either creating a permanent inner threshold of a raised concrete strip or a removable timber one. 
Simple quick solution: get a length of 2x2” pressure treated timber, butt it up against the inside of the closed door and screw it to the floor, with silicone sealer underneath to keep water out. 
I have two garages with this arrangement - the concrete floors are approx 20mm higher than the base of the doors. In my case the doors are sectional roller doors with compression strips on the bottom and these close onto outer thresholds that are 20mm lower than the floors. Result: no mice, no rain blown under etc etc.


----------



## IanB (26 Oct 2021)

At least it's not plagued by hornets (or at least only one of them!)

(Sorry, couldn't resist....)


----------



## Essex Barn Workshop (27 Oct 2021)

As my name suggests, my workshop is in a barn, on a farm. I'm never going to be 100% mice-free no matter what I do.
I have a garage sized room off of my workshop area that is newly insulated and secure, so any food of any sort (tea bags etc) is inside cupboards in there. I rarely see a mouse, but do occasionally see their droppings.
Crime prevention advice is basically make it easier for a burgular to target your neighbour's house than yours, there are other units on the farm, so I want them to be a better habitat for the rodents than me!


----------



## Hornet99 (28 Oct 2021)

Essex Barn Workshop said:


> As my name suggests, my workshop is in a barn, on a farm. I'm never going to be 100% mice-free no matter what I do.
> I have a garage sized room off of my workshop area that is newly insulated and secure, so any food of any sort (tea bags etc) is inside cupboards in there. I rarely see a mouse, but do occasionally see their droppings.
> Crime prevention advice is basically make it easier for a burgular to target your neighbour's house than yours, there are other units on the farm, so I want them to be a better habitat for the rodents than me!



There's no food in the garage, we live on the edge of town, shelter I assume is why they keep coming..... and dying.

Has anyone experience of roller shutter doors? This is an option


----------



## Richard_C (29 Oct 2021)

mikej460 said:


> You will be trapping them until you die, the best solution is to keep them out using something like this?
> 
> Stormguard Garage Threshold Seal Black 2.5m | Seals & Draught Excluders | Screwfix.com



These work well, and a side effect is they stop the wind whistling under in cold weather. Makes it a nicer place to work. Not sure it will be wholly mouse proof though but might deter a few. I get them this time of year, likely field mice seeking shelter after harvest. 

Have you tried keep out signs, picture of a mouse with a red line through it pinned to the door? Works just as well as anything else (i.e. Not at all, but shows you tried)


----------



## mikej460 (29 Oct 2021)

The little beggars have got into an outbuilding and chewed through loads of stuff, plastic pots of rusteater so it's gone everywhere and other plastic pots and turned a perfectly good tarp into a colander...


----------



## WoodchipWilbur (30 Oct 2021)

Had a significant visitation in the house a couple of years ago. They pinched both of my hearing aids from the bedside table. (Found one in a nest under the eaves 18 months later - after I'd had to buy new ones!) Final straw was when I woke up because one ran over my face. 
The Rodent Man introduced me to these traps. More effective than The Little Nipper especially as the bar only travels half the way, through 90 degrees, not 180. And we keep a jar of peanut butter specially for them.
We've got one of the electric plug-in things. No idea if it is effective! We're in the country; mice are a fact of life - but we no longer feel like we live in a pre-Piper Hamelin.


----------



## Ozi (30 Oct 2021)

I stored a 25kg bag of peanuts in my workshop, big mistake. Mouse moved in and excavated a nest in the middle. I always imagine him inviting lady friends back. "Come see my place ladies, the walls are 6" thick, the cats can't get in and ... it's made of food"

It took me about 4 years to find all the urine soaked peanuts secreted around the workshop.


----------



## jonn (30 Oct 2021)

Hornet99 said:


> My detached double garage is plagued by mice. I usually trap circa two dozen every year no problems. I found one in a box just this past weekend. They're entering via the gap [approx 1"] under the "up and over" garage doors and the concrete floor.
> 
> What is the best way to seal this gap and stop them coming in? I want to retain the use of the opening so as to move tools and large stuff in and out. Has anyone experienced a simialr situation? How did you resolve the issue?
> 
> I was thinking of securing a piece of conveyor belt to the bottom of the door? Thoughts?


Get one of these and put a mix of salt and water (saturated brine), 2 litres or so. 4 parts water 1 part salt. Advantage; no smell. One of mine in the loft has been up there three years, and is still catching mice. Presume the earliest mice caught are well pickled by now, but as mentioned, no smell.


----------



## Hornet99 (30 Oct 2021)

Where from?


----------



## Suffolkboy (31 Oct 2021)

jonn said:


> Get one of these and put a mix of salt and water (saturated brine), 2 litres or so. 4 parts water 1 part salt. Advantage; no smell. One of mine in the loft has been up there three years, and is still catching mice. Presume the earliest mice caught are well pickled by now, but as mentioned, no smell.
> View attachment 120789


Would be illegal in the UK.


----------



## jonn (31 Oct 2021)

Suffolkboy said:


> Would be illegal in the UK.


It's illegal in Norway too, but since the mice haven't informed on me yet I don't see it as a problem. And drowning isn't such a horrible death anyway, much better than a 'misfire' in a mousetrap. Advantage with this trap is that it just keep working, as the bait is not touched. And it is easy enough to make, even from wood. Another possibility is to use a tall bucket, but it will have to be emptied regularly, because otherwise the little charmers chew their way out if it's a plastic bucket. For more ideas, see Mousetrap Monday Mousetrap Monday – Shawn Woods | New Mousetrap Videos Every Week
Shawn Woods have hundreds of videos on Youtube, - most featuring all sorts of mousetraps. Quite entertaining too.
And if you want to see some loopy ideas for mousetraps, try this one: Cannon Mouse Trap - The World’s Craziest Mouse Trap. | Mousetrap Monday with Shawn Woods


----------



## Hornet99 (31 Oct 2021)

Thought so hence my Q


----------



## jonn (31 Oct 2021)

Hornet99 said:


> Where from?


Look up 'Flip and slide mouse traps'. Found some ebay links, but they are as long as a very bad year, so just search 'Flip and Slide mousetraps'.


----------



## jonn (31 Oct 2021)

Hornet99 said:


> trapping mice is easy but I dont want to be trapping them for the rest of my days. The only solution is to keep them out.
> 
> And probably being a mouse in a former life, I hate cats.


Keeping out mice is much like king Canute keeping back the tide. Have had some in my car (X-Trail), and am at a loss how they got inside. Traps seems to have done with them for the time being. Also, manufacturers use almond oil to keep window washer tubing supple, and no price for guessing why these are attacked by mice. Two friends have had expensive repairs on their Mitsubishi PHEVs after mice feasting.
Try the 'flip and slide mousetraps' search!
Or do like I did, order via Aliexpress Flip N Slide Bucket Lid Mouse Rat Trap - Buy Flip N Slide Bucket Lid Mouse Rat Trap with free shipping on AliExpress


----------



## Hornet99 (31 Oct 2021)

Thanks. TBH trapping works for me but the novelty is wearing off. I'm also a beekeeper and mice constantly pee as the go along and mouse pee on bee eqpt renders it useless the bee's wont go near it so they've got to go.


----------



## jonn (31 Oct 2021)

Hornet99 said:


> Thanks. TBH trapping works for me but the novelty is wearing off. I'm also a beekeeper and mice constantly pee as the go along and mouse pee on bee eqpt renders it useless the bee's wont go near it so they've got to go.


I would go for several of these, because I have mice in the house and in the garage, and living out in the country, they little pests just keep coming. And we are having a 'mouse year, so no mercy. Just have a look at Shawn's video here: I Discovered The Greatest Mouse Trap Ever Invented! Amazing New Design. | Mousetrap Monday with Shawn Woods 
With this it should be possible to eradicate all the mice around you. I use peanut butter mixed with honey for bait, and that works a charm!


----------



## ecokestove (1 Nov 2021)

I get mice in my garage. I have, or had, two traps: one a 90 degree 'traditional. the other some plastic easy set clamshell thing. The other day I saw that the plastic one had sprung, but nothing in it and it was 8 feet away from where is was set. The traditional one was nowhere to be seen. I still haven't found it. I did find a mouse's head outside the garage door, and signs of a scuffle, so I guess something had taken it complete with trap. A crow perhaps.


----------



## Hornet99 (1 Nov 2021)

I've lost two traps thus far in the last month. Snr Mngt says rats but there's no evidence of them in the garage so doubtful.


----------



## gregmcateer (2 Nov 2021)

Craig22 said:


> Cats are a marmite thing. You either love them or hate them!



Cats are harder to spread on your toast, though.


----------

